# Foster was adopted 7/3/2015



## DaveS (Feb 26, 2014)

I feel guilty. Our two boys are grieving because we took their sister out and didn't bring her back. 

Her name was Milana but we called her Millie. Her new Dad had decided that if he adopted her that he would name her Millie. So after just over 11 months with us she completed her journey from neglect to --

The Outhouse
Her first day at the shelter

 

Leaving the shelter
 

To her Halfway Home
On a hike
 


To the penthouse
Millie is home


----------



## Lexi&Buck (Aug 3, 2015)

She is beautiful and looks so sweet! It's amazing of you to take the time to foster a dog and it must be so hard to let go!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She looks like a totally different dog. Fosters are amazing!


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

The main thing is that you and your family made such a difference and the dog has a happy home. Hopefully your boys will eventually take some comfort in a job well done. I sort of know what you mean about the guilt, but from the other end... I actually felt guilty taking one of my adopted dogs away from the foster family.


----------

